# Vokey Wedges



## peterlav (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Looking to update my wedges at the moment. Am I correct in thinking new grooves offer less spin than older models?

I am looking at the Spin Milled models of a couple of years ago, can anyone tell me the difference between the red and black coloured logos on the back of the wedges?

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

The old spin milled model with the spin milled logo in red spins more than the new SM4 model which was designed with the new groove rules in mind, the older model is conforming for along number of years yet, the average amateur will get more spin and check on the ball with the older model which will also be cheaper.

Your call but I know which model i'd be buying


----------



## peterlav (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, seems a bit of a no-brainer then if you can find a Spin Milled in good condition.

Do you know of any difference between the black logo and red logo?


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

The new model is the SM4 like the wedge in the pic here 

http://www.golfwholesalemall.com/cheap-Titleist-Vokey-SM4-Black-Nickel-CC-Wedge-For-Sale-uk-p_388.html

The old spin milled wedge with the red logo is like the pic on this website

http://www.4golfonline.com/titleist-vokey-tour-chrome-spin-milled-wedge-p-175.html

You can still pick the old model up, most pro shops and ranges are likely to have old stock


----------



## chris661 (Mar 3, 2012)

The difference between the black and red (s far as I am aware) is just paint! They are the same wedge.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

chris661 said:



			The difference between the black and red (s far as I am aware) is just paint! They are the same wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not, the current model spins less


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the Original Spin-Milled had the Black..
The Newer Spin-Milled had Red
The C.C version was Yellow 
and the then there's the new SM4.......


----------



## chris661 (Mar 3, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Definitely not, the current model spins less
		
Click to expand...

What colour is the paint fill of the current wedges?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2012)

Silver....

With SM4 underneath.

http://www.titleist.co.uk/golf-clubs/wedges/default.aspx


----------



## chris661 (Mar 3, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Silver....

With SM4 underneath.

http://www.titleist.co.uk/golf-clubs/wedges/default.aspx

Click to expand...

It was meant for Valentino I never seen your other post on the colours  

Was kinda hoping google would have been employed


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

chris661 said:



			What colour is the paint fill of the current wedges?
		
Click to expand...

If you click the link I posted you will see the writing is black the paint fill is white with a silver what could be described as a saw blade I suppose.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I thought the Original Spin-Milled had the Black..
The Newer Spin-Milled had Red
The C.C version was Yellow 
and the then there's the new SM4.......
		
Click to expand...

100% spot on, the original from memory has less spin than the red version which has more than the current SM4 which replaces it.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

Just to add ive used vokey wedges for years, since the 200 series and the red fill spin milled wedges were/are the best they've done IMO


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive got a red vokey Wedge
IF you can get hold of one of those, it will be better spin wise anyway
But Vokey are for me the best wedge so you cant go wrong with what ever one of them you choose


----------



## chris661 (Mar 3, 2012)

Valentino said:



			100% spot on, the original from memory has less spin than the red version which has more than the current SM4 which replaces it.
		
Click to expand...

I have the black and red "saw" thingy and from looking at them and talking to a titliest rep they are just the same but different graphics. The new SM4 are with the "new" grooves so will obviously have less.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I have the black and red "saw" thingy and from looking at them and talking to a titliest rep they are just the same but different graphics. The new SM4 are with the "new" grooves so will obviously have less.
		
Click to expand...

Right so you are comparing 2 spin milled wedges then, apologies.

As far as im aware the spin milled "red" and spin milled "black" there was no difference in the wedge but the "red" had more loft and bounce options


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I have the black and red "saw" thingy and from looking at them and talking to a titliest rep they are just the same but different graphics. The new SM4 are with the "new" grooves so will obviously have less.
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Right so you are comparing 2 spin milled wedges then, apologies.

As far as im aware the spin milled "red" and spin milled "black" there was no difference in the wedge but the "red" had more loft and bounce options
		
Click to expand...

That's how I see it.
The "Red" was an evolution of the "black" with more options.
The grooves didn't change until the Yellow and then the SM4.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for your replies. Spin Milled red logo it is then


----------



## chris661 (Mar 3, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Right so you are comparing 2 spin milled wedges then, apologies.

As far as im aware the spin milled "red" and spin milled "black" there was no difference in the wedge but the "red" had more loft and bounce options
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise chap, it is easy to get the wrong meaning of something on a forum! We were just thinking the same thing but in different ways!!


----------

